# Stone Chip repair - Aberdeen



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Can someone recommend a company/person to do some stone chip repairs in the Aberdeen area.

Thanks
Steve Burnett


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Not sure if Polished Bliss deal with stone chips mate.

Are we talking paiting ie smart repairs or touching up?


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

touch up painting really.


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.bodyfixplus.co.uk

This is a guy who works for the main dealers (BMW,MERC)


----------

